# Colnago MIX for $2400 a good deal??



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

I have been eyeing a Nag for sometime now and have held off as I have gotten totally hooked on motorcycling and spending $$$ in that arena. With the $$$ I've spent so far on the Honda VFR and all my gear, I can say that I could have bought 2 C50s!! Don't worry, my first love is still cycling!! LOL. Anyhow, I still seek good deals on Nags and I found that a outdoor gear website that has closeouts on the Mix carbon B-stay w/ full Campy Veloce 10, Street fork, Colnago Balance wheels, Hoskar saddle, and the rest comprised of other Colnago parts. Do you think this a good deal, a great deal, or neither? A bike with Veloce for $2400 doesn't seem too good a deal as I've seen a BMC w/ full Veloce 10 for $1800. Is the Mix frame worth the extra $$$? Thanks and Ride ON!!!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

If it's all new (i.e., unused), yes it's a pretty good deal. I must tell you, though, that the Campy Veloce is kind of heavy. The bicycle won't exactly be a featherweight. On the other hand, the Campy Veloce is some of some of the nicest shifting, smoothest running stuff on the planet. I had a Veloce equipped bicycle for a while (which I sold for reasons not relating to the groupset). Ergonomically, I actually preferred it to my Campy Chorus.


----------



## dpower (Jul 24, 2004)

*Viva Sierra Trading Post*

I say, "Viva Sierra Trading Post!" and wait for one of their 10 or 20% off coupons that are frequent. 20% off $2400 would be very nice.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Concur! Viva STP!!*



dpower said:


> I say, "Viva Sierra Trading Post!" and wait for one of their 10 or 20% off coupons that are frequent. 20% off $2400 would be very nice.


They are awesome. Just wondering if I should pull the trigger. If a 20% off coupon comes around, I would have to pull the trigger. Ride ON!!


----------

